# FreeBSD RAID how-to



## Oko (May 10, 2017)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/89/Raid.jpg


----------



## ralphbsz (May 11, 2017)

Printed, will be posted on my office door, to amuse colleagues who walk by.


----------



## abishai (May 11, 2017)

I suspect it's general purpose guide, not FreeBSD specific...


----------



## forquare (May 11, 2017)

I do love that picture, been using it to help explain RAID to non-techie managers for about eight years.


----------



## silicium (May 13, 2017)

In the same water dispenser analogy, how should be drawn RAID-Z for non-techies ? To show off ZFS, maybe with smaller bottles feeding the larger ones, through lots of tubing, sensors, pumps and motor valves, with a PLC and HMI displaying a water treatment plant schematic.


----------

